# cruise control problem



## derf-n-fred (Jul 13, 2005)

hello
i have a problem with my cruise control on my sentra 1999 
i made a lot of test 
first i check my pump (the resistance of my 1-3 1-4 2-3 pin)
i also check for my pump wire that ok
second i check my speed sensor --ok
also i check my brack pedal swich---ok
after i check my switch on and off ---ok
and my other switch with (cancel,coast,acel)-ok
afeter check all that mitchell on demand tell that we got to change the ascd module
i change it and that doesnt change anything
my cruise dont work yet
when i run i press cruise on and after that i press coast and my light (cruise) flashe

what can i do now
thank a lot i'm very tired about this car.....


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm sure your cruise control runs good. Adjust those two cables... your goal is too eliminate any play on both of them specially on the cruise control cable. They both have to be tight but the throttle has to stay closed at idle. Also follow the cruise control cable from the throttle body to the firewall and check all electrical connections and vacuum hoses in connection with this.


----------



## derf-n-fred (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank i will try this an i give you some news about that
....
i hope this will be my problem...


----------



## derf-n-fred (Jul 13, 2005)

I TRY TO ajuste my cable and my probleme is again there
so the only thing that is not change is my asdl module under the strerring colum...so please help my

thx


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The blinking light on the dash would not likely indicate a loose cable, but rather a problem with the system somewhere. I would try to get the under dash module from a junkyard and see if that fixes the problem if you have tested everything else. Other than that, the only thing I can think of a maybe a bad VSS signal that is causing the problem. Maybe there is a trouble shooting guide in the B14 FSM ( stickied at the top of the B14 forum)?


----------



## wgreene63 (Feb 23, 2007)

derf-n-fred said:


> I TRY TO ajuste my cable and my probleme is again there
> so the only thing that is not change is my asdl module under the strerring colum...so please help my
> 
> thx



There is a switch next to the brake light switch. It is actuated by the brake pedal. On the brake pedal there is a little urethane/rubber bumper. If that is gone then it will appear to the switch that the brakes are pressed. Any chance you found some rubber parts on the floor under your brake pedal?m On my 92 SE-R I found this urethane material and did not know where it came from. Then I noticed my cruise did not work. Then I noticed that my brake lights were staying on. I found these two switches (brake and cruise) were not making up because the rubber bumpers were gone.

Good luck, hope that helps.


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

i have had the same prob with my 96 200 thanx for the help


----------



## wgreene63 (Feb 23, 2007)

slickser24 said:


> i have had the same prob with my 96 200 thanx for the help



You are welcome/ Glad to help.


----------



## asd111 (Sep 17, 2007)

*cruise control amplifier/steuergerät repair!*

If the operation of your cruise control becomes intermittent and gradually results in a total failure to engage, then it is highly likely that the electronic module is at fault. 

Please go to 

E-mail: [email protected] 
webpage: Cruise control ECU, repair service and remanufactured units, Tempomat Steuergerät revision

They can help you!


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

when my b14 (ga) had these same symptomes it was just a vacume leak, i replaced the hose and fixed every thing, but now my vss is givin me Shiz so its out again only 6 months later


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

wgreene63 said:


> There is a switch next to the brake light switch. It is actuated by the brake pedal. On the brake pedal there is a little urethane/rubber bumper. If that is gone then it will appear to the switch that the brakes are pressed. Any chance you found some rubber parts on the floor under your brake pedal?m On my 92 SE-R I found this urethane material and did not know where it came from. Then I noticed my cruise did not work. Then I noticed that my brake lights were staying on. I found these two switches (brake and cruise) were not making up because the rubber bumpers were gone.
> 
> Good luck, hope that helps.



I just checked my car that the cruise control hasn't work on for about 2 weeks. It was the little rubber bumper! That was a cheap fix and now I'm back to normal (whatever that was:crazy: ) Thanks for the tip!


----------

